# Ozzy's Celtic show



## raggs (Aug 3, 2008)

Ozz had a very good day at the Celtic show today, he was in a very strong class of cats indeed but was awardeda Best of Breed, And in his misc classes was awarder a 3rd place and a 1st place in a class of 7. Well done to the show managers for letting everyone out at a sensible time before that snow got too bad.best wishes..........Chris.


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Congratulations Ozzy :thumbup: Hope you haven't got too much snow there Chris


----------



## raggs (Aug 3, 2008)

Thx Lynn, its turning to rain now thankfully, so what snow has settled here should all be gone by morning i hope lol........Chris


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

Fantastic - well done Ozzy


----------



## jo-pop (May 27, 2011)

Yet again Ozzy does brilliantly! He's a star isn't he.
Well done you guys


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_Ozzy is stunning, he is such a handsome boy, he helped me in deciding my next kitty. xxxxx
*well done beautiful Ozzy,,* _


----------



## Kattkinkatt (Sep 13, 2011)

Well done


----------



## Alaskacat (Aug 2, 2010)

Well done Ozzy


----------



## vivien (Jul 20, 2009)

Well done Ozzy you are a handsome fellow and your mum and dad must be very proud of you.


Viv xx


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

well done ozzy chris and sue


----------



## Cazzer (Feb 1, 2010)

Well done Ozzy!!


----------

